# Wintertime in New Mexico



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Gotta love it! :blink: This gas meter was catching roof thaw.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Get your torch out...


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

I see your from Roswell, how about using some Alien ray gun to thaw it:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

It's a nice 70 degrees here, nothing freezing here lol.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Wanna trade????:laughing:


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> It's a nice 70 degrees here, nothing freezing here lol.


35 here and cant wait for the freeze ups. sure its blood money but it is alot of fun just going house to house and electrically thawing pipes. Oh wait unless its that crap people use now... Pex" sorry miss but someone put some kind of drinking straws in your home and it cant be thawed in a conventional way....." must put steam generator to work and make a mess to thaw that garbage...


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Mxz--700 said:


> 35 here and cant wait for the freeze ups. sure its blood money but it is alot of fun just going house to house and electrically thawing pipes. Oh wait unless its that crap people use now... Pex" sorry miss but someone put some kind of drinking straws in your home and it cant be thawed in a conventional way....." must put steam generator to work and make a mess to thaw that garbage...


Man that's cold, in northern Mississippi where im from, they already had there first snow, which is very unusual for this early on.


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Man that's cold, in northern Mississippi where im from, they already had there first snow, which is very unusual for this early on.[/QUOT
> We had 2 feet on Oct.31 that was bad, u might have heard about it. I had no power for 5 days some places in Ct. had 27 inches.. no power for 2 weeks!! (well i have a whole house generator so i really cant complain) Best investment ever 8 years ago, wife thought i was nuts, but after the power went out for a whole day on the entire east coast and midwest, i went ahead and got one and the first time the thing kicked on it was Christmas eve for 5 hours, wife loved me for that!!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah backup generators are a great investment. 
And that is alot of snow. 
Ice storms are really bad also. 
I remember hearing about that on the news, i couldn't imagine being without power for weeks. 

The ice storm of 99 in northern miss. Knocked out power for like 7 days. And since the local water district in the community my family is living in never invested in a back-up generator they didn't have water for 4 days. (water tower drained down after 3 days) After that the district installed a PTO powered backup at one of the pumping stations. 

Where I was living in northern ms, we just barely missed the storm.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Mxz--700 said:


> I see your from Roswell, how about using some Alien ray gun to thaw it:laughing:


 If you can one with gas it's a one blast deal.:thumbsup:


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I lived in Santa fe for awhile, 12 years, grew up there. It gets brutally cold with the winds.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah Northern NM weather knows how to get it on. Right nextdoor to Colorado. They had a heck of a time with loosing thier gas supply last winter. I'm sure you saw that.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mxz--700 said:


> 35 here and cant wait for the freeze ups. sure its blood money but it is alot of fun just going house to house and electrically thawing pipes. Oh wait unless its that crap people use now... Pex" sorry miss but someone put some kind of drinking straws in your home and it cant be thawed in a conventional way....." must put steam generator to work and make a mess to thaw that garbage...


Ok school me. How do u electrically thaw a copper pipe??? Iv heard of it but need it explained please !!!


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

tx mech plumber said:


> ok school me. How do u electrically thaw a copper pipe??? Iv heard of it but need it explained please !!!


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone that says that the desert can't get cold is a damn liar. But I bet it got up to 65 that day.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Snowed all day that day. Been in 40's all week since then. Typically it will lay it on us for a few days and then warm back up. Feb. is when it gets it going good with the cold stuff.


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok school me. How do u electrically thaw a copper pipe??? Iv heard of it but need it explained please !!!


Basically a welder like Brooklyn showed in the post above. High amps low voltage and it kinda turns the pipe into a filament like in an incandescent bulb, but on a much much milder scale. Although i have heard some housed with bad grounding have burnt down..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mxz--700 said:


> We had 2 feet on Oct.31 that was bad, u might have heard about it. I had no power for 5 days some places in Ct. had 27 inches.. no power for 2 weeks!! (well i have a whole house generator so i really cant complain) Best investment ever 8 years ago, wife thought i was nuts, but after the power went out for a whole day on the entire east coast and midwest, i went ahead and got one and the first time the thing kicked on it was Christmas eve for 5 hours, wife loved me for that!!


But then again since that storm we've been in tee shirts until yesterday.... :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mxz--700 said:


> Basically a welder like Brooklyn showed in the post above. High amps low voltage and it kinda turns the pipe into a filament like in an incandescent bulb, but on a much much milder scale. Although i have heard some housed with bad grounding have burnt down..


A welder can arc if the copper has frozen and pushed out of a joint which will do the house burning...

A Ridgid KT-200 or, General Hot Shot is a much safer choice as the voltage is lower than a welder and won't arc....


----------



## Mxz--700 (Jul 8, 2011)

Redwood said:


> A welder can arc if the copper has frozen and pushed out of a joint which will do the house burning...
> 
> A Ridgid KT-200 or, General Hot Shot is a much safer choice as the voltage is lower than a welder and won't arc....


Yeah we use the ridgid and some that are so old I have no idea what they are. Only time I used a welder was a frozom main from curb valve to meter. And removed meter just in case.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13041"/>


Ok so they sell the equipment ??? Can you make it?? What kinda charge is put in the pipe ???


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok so they sell the equipment ??? Can you make it?? What kinda charge is put in the pipe ???


If you know what you're doing its probably pretty simple we had an old one at my old shop used like said above from main to fire hydrant, i'm sure you can find specs online but you can just buy one


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I use a blow dryer when the pipes are frozen indoors


----------

